# Leak ! (Solved)



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

Well for some time now i thought  i was loosing too much water from evaporation alone.........
That darn cat!!!!

Chris.


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Mar 2018)

Cats are mad for fishy stuff. Mine used to go crazy for frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. I used to defrost a cube just for him.


----------



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

LOl.... the cat seems to love the tank water by how much I lose per day!!
And one of my dogs goes bonkers for flakes. He has destroyed quite a few tubs of the stuff I have left out by mistake!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Angus (18 Mar 2018)

Shows each cat is different, mine can't stand the tanks! she hates water.


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Mar 2018)

Angus said:


> Shows each cat is different, mine can't stand the tanks! she hates water.



Are you sure you've got a cat


----------



## Angus (18 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> Are you sure you've got a cat


More like a princess, she likes cream and everyones beds...


----------



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

lol.....sounds like my Mrs!


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Mar 2018)




----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2018)

Just like my cat Scruffy


----------



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

Awesome ! Lol
Cats aren’t daft perhaps we should all drink from our tanks!!!
Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2018)

I must admit, I don't really get it, he has plenty of freshwater but he's not interested, he always makes a bee-line for my tank. 
Maybe @Edvet can shed some light as to why?


----------



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

Another interesting thing - both my dogs obviously have fresh water at all times but in summer when the door to the rear garden is open, prefer drinking from my two small outdoor ponds!!.....
Cheers


----------



## Edvet (18 Mar 2018)

Animals often prefer moving water, dogs are just daft though


----------



## Twisted Melon (19 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> View attachment 114084 Well for some time now i thought  i was loosing too much water from evaporation alone.........
> That darn cat!!!!
> 
> Chris.



Love it!!


----------



## jayp (19 Mar 2018)

Ive bred dogs for 20 years, now have two Cats as well....they hate tap water , it stinks of chlorine and chemicals. They will drink rainwater whenever they can , even old tank water is better LOL


----------

